# Canon in D



## joyfulmom (Apr 8, 2019)

This is Canon in D played by 4 violins.
Please enjoy it!!


----------



## vsm (Aug 26, 2017)

joyfulmom said:


> This is Canon in D played by 4 violins.
> Please enjoy it!!


Very nice and congratulations! I am wondering: where did you find the sheet music of it?

Great job, I realy loved it


----------



## joyfulmom (Apr 8, 2019)

I am glad to hear that you enjoyed this video. I just play same violin music and start different entrance like 2 measures after. There are bunch of free sheets of Canon in D violin part.


----------



## vsm (Aug 26, 2017)

You did a great job indeed. We have several different versions of it, but not for 4 violins... we'll make it!


----------



## BobBrines (Jun 14, 2018)

Remember that the piece was intended for exactly 3 violins and BC. Using another violin as a basset is not all that strange -- look at Vivaldi concerti for instance. 

I become very annoyed arrangers pick out the melody line and ignore the structure of the canon. Of course the piece is also a chaccone, but that's another issue


----------

